#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Chiang Rai - New home on market

## abcdrom

***UNIQUE OPPORTUNITY***
    Luxury Villa Bargain Must go distress sale !

Modern bedroom Villa ready to move in all appliances and fittings,furniture also available
Location near Golden Triangle in cool Chiang Rai province on  banks of Mekhong 

Ideal Investment,retirement or holiday or Time share for a bargain price.

Recently refurbished elevated one storey bungalow on edge of boom town.China 4 hrs !

Enclosed Front garden with parking and elevated seating area in quiet residential soi.

Large Living space opening on to garden with quality wooden floors,2 good sized bedrooms.

Master bedroom en suite modern bathroom.

Second bedroom/study facing sunset.

Additional shower and toilet, lobby area,Western style  kitchen leading to enclosed private patio.

Location
Less than a mile to border for visa run before breakfast,cross border shopping many other advantages !
Post Office,30+ restaurants 4 banks 7/11 market, schools, museums within a Km radius on flat quiet, paved lit streets.Tired of Phuket, prices? Escape heat,crime and polution of Bangkok this is the one for you .

Access 
Bus and Ferry 10 mins Bangkok about $20 C Mai 3 buses daily $10 where direct flights to Germany Singapore etc avoiding Bangkok queues.

Airport 3miles and 70 miles,Lake Hill tribes untouched forest and nature around.

We can send any more info as required and arrange pick up and accommodation
imapdotcc[at]imap.cc 
1st TO SEE WILL BUY call for fotos information pack or to arrange viewing today

06869119255 pm only please

----------


## abcdrom

Asking price reduced from 1.4 to 1.15
Urgently need 20 thousand pounds

----------


## abcdrom

More pix to follow when we work out how to upload on inviibsle background

This is a great forum but pretty tough for Newby to navigate


Bigger and better soon

----------


## Thetyim

Not trying to nit-pick but have you got that right ?
3 miles from an airport and on the banks of the Mekhong

----------


## abcdrom

Ban Houay Zai airport Laos of course flights to the world
  BKK via Vientiane and C Mai via L Prabang Hanoi H Kong etc

----------


## abcdrom

Have discovered on Chinote it is 83 talaang wa

----------


## abcdrom

It is about 3o x 60 foot

With walls on 3 sides and a grilled gate to front as in foto.

----------

